# Char Griller Kamado vs WSM



## Smithc11369

Debating on upgrading from my offset Char Griller to either a Weber Smokey Mountain or the new Char Griller Kamado Kooker. The differences I'm seeing are that the Kamado is double wall insulated allowing you to smoke with very little LUMP COAL at 250 degrees for up to 18 hours without adding any new coal. It has less usable smoking surface compared to the larger WSM but you can smoke at 300 degrees or sear a steak at 700+ degrees. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## wittdog

I would go with the wsm. It's a proven winner. I would be skeptical about the chargriller kamano cooker. There is a reason it's cheaper than a real kamano aBGE or a Primo.  

By the way at 300* you aren't smoking you are roasting. 

Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Prochilo

What Witt said!


----------



## bbquzz

Saw one at Lowe's yesterday, looks really nice, but I'm betting two or three years form now you would be replacing it. I'm still using a Weber I bought in 1972. My vote is WSM!


----------



## Smithc11369

What lead you to believe I would be replacing it?


----------



## Cliff H.

If you are going to buy a CGK, you better get it quick, they will figure out how to make it a cheap POS like the rest of there stuff in a year or two.


----------



## Toby Keil

WSM all the way!


----------



## Smithc11369

I actually went with the Char Griller Kamado and LOVE it! Yesterday I seasoned my grate when I got home and was able to hold 400 degrees for over 5 hours. Today I'm making burgers, dogs, chicken boobies and some red skins and she's doing awesome! Holding right at 250 GT. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Smithc11369

After checking out SO much stuff about the WSM and doing as much research as possible on the Char Griller Akorn Kamado Kooker, I had to draw the conclusion that the Akorn is a much better fit for my needs. I love the fact that it's insulated and unlike the WSM, I won't have to wrap a blankie around it to keep it warm in the winter!!! How stupid is that? The Akorn doesn't have a charcoal refill door... This is because the damn thing holds at whatever temperature you set it at for 18-24 hours on one single load of coal. Rain or shine, winter or summer, wind or no wind. No blanket required! I also like how well the Akorn is built! People on here and other websites try to knock the quality of the grill but I don't see how they can. Especially since they have absolutely no experience with the grill itself.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Your choice. But you did ask our opinions. 


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## swampsauce

Here is what i think, way too late of course. You bought a grill that can be used as a smoker. The WSM is a smoker that can be used as a grill. I feel both will serve well for a long time. I won a Primo a few years back. Sold it and bought 3 WSM's. But my wife thinks Im a little weird though.....


----------



## wittdog

Good luck with the new grill. I hope you get years on enjoyment out of it.  Keep us posted and we live pics of cooks here. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithc11369

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Your choice. But you did ask our opinions.
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!



Yes I'm aware. However its my fault because I should have been more clear about what I was looking for. What I really wanted to know is what the opinion is of someone that has used them both and has equal knowledge of both grills. Not someone who is biased of one or the other.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Smithc11369 said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice. But you did ask our opinions.
> 
> 
> Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm aware. However its my fault because I should have been more clear about what I was looking for. What I really wanted to know is what the opinion is of someone that has used them both and has equal knowledge of both grills. Not someone who is biased of one or the other.
Click to expand...



True that. I'm looking forward to your future posts and don't forget the pictures..................we love food porn here!


----------



## Smithc11369

Hahahaha 10-4 10-4 I'll get some pictures up!


----------



## Smithc11369

Well I told you I would post some porn up here so here's a couple things I made this weekend. First I made two 7 pound pork butts that turned out really good and then on Sunday evening I tried out beer can chickens for the first time and they turned out pretty good. I know my cooking experience would be much less stressful if I thew the cheap wireless thermometer out that I got from Lowes and just get a Maverick. It would be so nice to know the grate temp without having to open the lid and peek at the thermometer. All in all, it was a successful weekend for the Akorn Kooker. I couldn't be more happy with it's performance especially since I used the same 5-7lbs of lump coal for both the 10 hour pork butt cook as well as the 3 hour beer can chicken cook. That's correct. I used about 5 to 7 pounds of the exact same coal for two separate cooks and they're is still enough in there right now to do another few hours I'm sure. Unbelievable.


----------



## Smithc11369

well it appears as though I need to figure out how to down size my pictures before I put them up here cause good LORD those are big. Let me try somthin when I get home...

CS


----------



## Bob In Fla.

Glad you like your new Toy.  

I think it's kinda neat to see things @ life sized, but keep your grease out of my lap top.  '-)

BOB


----------



## bbquzz

Smithc11369 said:
			
		

> well it appears as though I need to figure out how to down size my pictures before I put them up here cause good LORD those are big. Let me try somthin when I get home...
> 
> CS



I adjusted them for you, but think if you use Web Shots or Photo Bucket you can adjust them, I'm not sure you can't adjust your camera to a lower pixel setting.

BTW - Great lookin' grubb, big picture or small!


----------



## Crabnbass

Those do look good. As far as resizing pics goes, I just open them in MS Paint and then click resize and go down to about 25%.


----------



## Smithc11369

Well we were at it again this weekend with the Char Griller Kamado. Everything turned out awesome despite my limited experience with smoking meats. Here's some food porn for y'all 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermin999

great looking cooks and congrats on your new cooker! It looks like you are really enjoying it.


----------



## Smithc11369

Thanks man yeah I love it so far! 

Sent via Android on EVO


----------

